# corn belt?



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

Which area of the state usually grows the most corn?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

S.E., but just about every area is growing corn now...Even the northern end of the RR Valley!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Iowa


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Iowa??? I assume he's talking N.D.!


----------



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, I am talking N.D.
thanks guys!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Early in the season lots of corn can be counterproductive as the birds will leave cover, sometimes before legal shooting hours, fly into the corn and you can't get at them.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Iowa is full of corn. :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Iowa is full of corn. :withstupid:


Your point?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My point is Iowa is full of corn that's it.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agree, and according to their DNR that is about all too. their preseason bird count has dropped for the 4th consecutive year in a row. sad, as many other states will probably be headed that way in the future too.

i can remember when opening day in Iowa, the motels were full, the fields crowded and hunters everywhere. now you seldom see more than a couple hunters all day long.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Unfortunately when CRP goes out, and everything is farmed from ditch to ditch, that is the result, and ND is heading that direction. :******:


----------

